# Not now darling, Mummy's tweeting...(warning, Daily Mail article!!)



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Did anyone else read this? Yes, I am aware of the irony...my son is happily playing in the next room and I'm not neglecting him!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1355346/*******-mothers-spend-hours-blogging-neglect-children.html

Peacelily xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Not guilty   

Interesting article   
x


----------

